# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  3 nights on Saba

## Popeyeskid

For many many years, I looked out across the water at Saba and said that I would get there someday. If the past (almost) 3 years have taught us anything, its to not wait for someday. I decided to spend 3 nights there before coming to SBH this year. Circumstances with the airlines turned this trip into a solo trip, so I decided it was the perfect time. 

Ill start by saying I no longer scuba dive, but I do love a good hike. If neither one appeals to you, dont overlook Saba. It is a beautiful island full of friendly people. The food there great. Of course, I had the good luck to visit during lobster fest week.  :Big Grin:  I hiked to the top of Mt. Scenery the first day I was there and intend to hike the ladder the second day, but decided to do a island tour with a ninth generation Sabian  and he and I hiked to the natural pools of saba, so I decided the ladder hike would have to wait until my next visit. 

Will it ever replace my visits to SBH? Heck no! It will however, be a place I return to. If youve ever thought about visiting Saba, do it.

----------


## KevinS

Nice!  Saba is a thought for many of us, but a thought that is rarely followed through on.  I’m glad to read that you are one of the rare people who did. 

I was just about to send you a PM about the Gustavialoppet.   Are you running this year?

----------


## amyb

About 5 years ago we made a 3 day trip to Saba and enjoyed its uniqueness. So close and so differ3nt. Friendly people, super serene, marvelous natural plants and animals. 

A perfect side trip or vacation extender. Especially when flights rare available to and from SBH.

----------


## Popeyeskid

> Nice!  Saba is a thought for many of us, but a thought that is rarely followed through on.  I’m glad to read that you are one of the rare people who did. 
> 
> I was just about to send you a PM about the Gustavialoppet.   Are you running this year?



went directly to the collectivity when I landed yesterday and signed up.

----------


## NancySC

I still have nightmares from my day trip/round trip from SXM to Saba in the early 70's & that flight followed by the open door next to me on the van as we climbed the narrow road without any barriers sightseeing before a welcome lunch stop & drinks, whew ! Interesting yes when young & foolish that whole trip with visits to STT & STX with the man I didn't marry.

----------

